# Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie



## Morpheus1978 (13. August 2011)

*Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Moin Community , ich habe ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Pro  mit 5 Lüfteranschluss möglichkeiten.

Die Anschluss möglichkeiten sind wie folgt .

Gehäusefront
1x 120mm-Lüfter
Seitenteil
2x 120mm-Lüfter
(optional)
Gehäuserückseite
1x 80mm- oder 1x 120mm-Lüfter
(optional)
Gehäusedeckel
1x 120mm- oder 1x 140mm-Lüfter
(optional)

Nun zu meiner Frage , wie muss ich die Lüfter am besten anordnen um eine optimale Luftdurchströmung zu erhalten ? Also welchen Saugen lassen und welchen blasen ?

Danke für eure Ratschläge schonmal im voraus .


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Der Lüfter an der Gehäusefornt sollte auf jeden Fall die Luft ins Gehäuse saugen.
Die Lüfter im Heck und im Deckel sollten die Luft wieder aus dem Gehäuse saugen.
Lüfter im Seitenteil sind meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt notwendig. Da solltest du vielliecht auch probieren, welche Konfiguration am besten ist ( könnte je nach Position von Graka abhängig sein, d.h. wenn die Graka sich ungefähr zwischen beiden Lüfterplätzen befindet würde ich den unteren auf jeden Fall mal Luft ins Gehäuse saugen lassen ).


----------



## Hideout (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Also am besten ist es vorne den 120mm Lüfter reinsaugen zu lassen und wenn ein 120mm Lüfter hinten die Luft rauspustet.

Wie es mit dem Lüfter oben aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, wenn dein Netzteil oben im Gehäuse sitzt brauchst du eigentlich keinen zusätzlichen. Sitzt dein Netzteil unten, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt oben einen Lüfter einzubauen der die Luft rauspustet.

Auf die Lüfter an der Gehäuseseite würde ich verzichten da diese den Luftstrom meist eher stören als zu verbessern.


----------



## Vampire2030 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*



Hideout schrieb:


> Auf die Lüfter an der Gehäuseseite würde ich verzichten da diese den Luftstrom meist eher stören als zu verbessern.


 
Also mein Seitenlüfter senkt die Temp meiner Karten um 2-3°C, muß man allerdings ausprobieren.


----------



## mattinator (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Wie bereits geschrieben, allerdings würde ich den Lüfter im Deckel mitnehmen und mgl. den größeren Durchmesser, da damit bei der richtigen Auswahl mehr Durchsatz bei weniger Lautstärke möglich ist:

Gehäusefront
1x 120mm-Lüfter rein
Seitenteil
evtl. 1x 120mm-Lüfter rein
Gehäuserückseite
1x 120mm-Lüfter raus
Gehäusedeckel
1x 140mm-Lüfter raus


----------



## Takei Naodar (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Kannst du mal bitte Sagen welchen CPU-Kühler du verwendest und welche Graka genau?

Ohne diese Infos ist es nonsens eine Belüftung zu planen....


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Autocad starten,pc zeichnen ,dynamic fluid sim laufen lassen ,resultate aufschreiben und die optimalen lüfter bestellen optimal wäre ein minimaler überdruck im gehäuse darum kurz cad anmachen das sagt dir wo die drehzahl wie hoch sein soll und hilft so die verhältnisse optimal einzuschätzen und einen viel stilleren pc zu ermöglichen (angeschlossen wird wahrscheinlich trotzdem so,vorne/seite rein hinten/oben raus) Macht btw nur sinn wenn du eine sehr gute lüftersteuerung hast ,anders einfach die standardmontage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Gehäusefront
1x 120mm-Lüfter *Reinblasend*
Seitenteil
2x 120mm-Lüfter *Verzichten
*(optional)
Gehäuserückseite *120mm rausblasend*
1x 80mm- oder 1x 120mm-Lüfter
(optional)
Gehäusedeckel  *Würde ich vorerst auslassen*
1x 120mm- oder 1x 140mm-Lüfter
(optional)


----------



## Morpheus1978 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

CPU Kühler ist der Freezer Extreme Rev.2 von Arctic Cooling  und Graka ist die Sapphire Radeon 6950 Dirt3 Edition mit 2GB

Gehäuselüfter on Top ist ein Enermax T.B.Silence und saugt immo aus dem Gehäuse .


----------



## Morpheus1978 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Autocad starten,pc zeichnen ,dynamic fluid sim laufen lassen ,resultate aufschreiben und die optimalen lüfter bestellen optimal wäre ein minimaler überdruck im gehäuse darum kurz cad anmachen das sagt dir wo die drehzahl wie hoch sein soll und hilft so die verhältnisse optimal einzuschätzen und einen viel stilleren pc zu ermöglichen (angeschlossen wird wahrscheinlich trotzdem so,vorne/seite rein hinten/oben raus) Macht btw nur sinn wenn du eine sehr gute lüftersteuerung hast ,anders einfach die standardmontage



BTW wer hat standart mäßig CAD zuhause und kann das machen was du beschrieben hast ???



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte Sagen welchen CPU-Kühler du verwendest und welche Graka genau?
> 
> Ohne diese Infos ist es nonsens eine Belüftung zu planen....


 

CPU Kühler ist der Freezer Extreme Rev.2 von Arctic Cooling  und Graka ist die Sapphire Radeon 6950 Dirt3 Edition mit 2GB

Gehäuselüfter on Top ist ein Enermax T.B.Silence und saugt immo aus dem Gehäuse .


----------



## meratheus (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Da muß ich doch auch glatt meine Empfehlung los werden:

*Gehäusevorderseite:* Hier sollte ein 120mm Lüfter dem System kühle Luft zuführen
*Gehäuserückseite: *Hier sollte ein 120mm Lüfter die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse abführen
*Gehäuseoberseite: *Hier kann man einen 140mm Lüfter, der die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse abführt verwenden. 140mm Lüfter sind bei der richtigen Wahl leiser als 120mm Lüfter und da es sich hier um die Oberseite handelt dringen die Schallwellen besser nach vorne durch. Ein leiser 120mm Lüfter kann aber ebenfalls eingesetzt werden.
*Gehäuseseitenwand:* Meistens stören hier installierte Lüfter den Airflow. Bei einigen Gehäusen provitiert die GPU Temperatur minimal davon, dafür leiden wiederum die Temperaturen der CPU Spannungswandler und der CPU selbst. Hinzu kommt das mit 3 installierten Lüftern (1x Front, 1x Back, 1x Top) ausreichend Zirkulation vorhanden ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Den Aussagen zu diesem Rebel-Gehäuse kann ich mich anschließen!

http://www.alternate.de/pix/prodpic/450x450/t/tqxs38.png

Doch solltest du einiges Bedenken.

Alle Luft die hinein transportiert wird, muß auch wieder hinaus. Am Besten, durch das Erzeugen eines leichten Unterdrucks, nach dem Grundsatz, alle Lüfter die Rausblasen, sollten zusammen bis zu 25% mehr bewegen, als die gesamten einblasenden Lüfter!
Bei mir läuft der Lüfter hinten im ungeregelten Dauerbetrieb und das im Verhältnis zum CPU-Towerkühler.
D.h. der CPU-Lüfter gibt mit max. Drehzahl den grundsätzlichen Luftförderstrom vor. Der Rückwandlüfter befördert dabei mit 15%mehr Luft aus dem Gehäuse, als der CPU-Lüfter max. bewegen kann.
Sollte eine Grafikkarte ohne Referenzdesign von AMD/Nvidia eingebaut sein, wäre es sogar ratsamer, den Rückwandlüfter, statt 15%, 20-25% mehr Luftfördermenge anzudenken und zugleich den unteren Seitenlüfter zuverwenden.
Dadurch wird der zusätzliche Anteil des Seitenlüfters mit heraustransportiert und dieser bewirkt eine Luftvermischung für die Kühlluft der Grafikkarte. Diese saugt, zum erheblichen Teil, die von ihr selbst erzeugte Warmluft wieder ein. Durch das vermischen von kühler Seitenwandluft und Warmluft der Grafikkarte, ist folglich die wieder angesaugte Mischluft deutlich kühler, als ohne Seitenwandluft.
Bei Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign, macht ein Seitenlüfter aber trotzdem Sinn, wenn auch nicht unbedingt nötig!
Der untere konstant laufende Seitenlüfter bläst bei mir auch moderat auf die Northbridge und bestreicht die Rückseite der Grafikkarte ebenfalls mit Kühlluft.
Die obere Seitenwandöffnung ist bei mir verschlossen da mein Towerkühler genau vor dieser Öffnung sitzt.
Mit sinniger Einregulierung aller Lüfter unter Berücksichtigung der CPU Lüftersteuerung, kann eine optimale Kühlung aller Komponenten bewerkstelligt werden.

Beim Anhang handelt es sich jedoch um das Rebel9 Eco, wo das NT noch oben ist. (meiner Ansicht nach eh sinnvoller)
Die Temperaturfühler des Seitenwandlüfters und des Frontlüfters, werden im Bild allerding selbst Temperaturgeregelt, gemessen an der Northbridge bzw. unter dem Grafikkartenkühler in der Nähe der RAM und laufen bis zu gemessenen 43°C konstant mit geringer Drehzahl.


----------



## meratheus (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Ich wette mit dir das der Druck (atmospärische Druck, Umgebungsdruck) außerhalb des Gehäuses exakt dem Gehäuseinneren entspricht 



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Beim Anhang handelt es sich jedoch um das Rebel9 Eco, wo das NT noch oben ist. (meiner Ansicht nach eh sinnvoller).


 
Das möchte ich gerne begründet haben.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Gerne.  Erst mal eine Gegenfrage! Was spricht gegen die Verwendung eines NT's als Abluftentsorger in dieser Einbaulage?

Die meisten derzeit erhältlichen NT sind für 40°C spezifiziert und da bei sinnvoller Luftregelung das NT unterhalb dieser Spezifikation Luft ansaugt, gibts allgemein keine Probleme. Das NT im Bild ist ein billiges Trust 570W und ist mittlerweile fast 5 Jahre alt und funktioniert ohne Probleme in dieser Einbaulage. Einzige Randbedingung meinerseits ist eine hohe Überdimensionierung der NT- Leistung zur tatsächlich benötigten, weil dadurch auch die NT-Komponenten nicht bis an den Grenzbereich belastet werden und gleichzeitig die Lebensdauer dessen nicht unnötig verkürzt wird.

Die Staubbelastung für das NT in meinem Gehäuse reduziert sich selbstredend durch die Aufteilung der Abluft über den Rückwandlüfter.
Das NT-Innere sah nach 4 Jahren noch fast Fabrikneu aus.

NT's die , wie im Rebel9 Pro verbaut sind, haben dort erheblich größere Probleme und waren (eigene Erfahrung) nach einem halben Jahr komplett zugestaubt und bekamen schon ihre "Macken". 

Deine Bemerkung zum Unterdruck ist nicht ganz unbegründet, zumal genug andere Öffnungen des Gehäuses vorhanden sind.
Gemäß meines Grundsatzes, sind diese weitestgehend mit einbezogen!


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

cad ist nichts anderes als computer assisted/animated design also nur ein wort,das gibt es in vielen versionen ,viele kosten geld .
Aber wenn du damit anfangen willst google hab ich irgendwo gelesen hat auch schon ein anfänger cad programm und es gibt viele alte und mitderweile freeware cad versionen.
Am besten du schaust dich einfach mal um im netz weil ich geb dir recht das es nicht jeder hat oder bezahlen will da neuere profiversionen etwas mehr als autos kosten und selbst günstige meist teuer sind


----------



## meratheus (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Ob ein Netzteil nun oben oder unten verbaut war, nach 3-4 Jahren haben sie alle ordentlich Staub inside. Selbst das verwenden von Filter vor dem Lüfter der dem System kühle Luft zuführt kann dies nicht verhindern. Da habe ich bisher noch nie einen fast unbestaubtes "fast fabrikneues" Netzteil gehabt. Und ich hatte schon viele Rechner auf dem Tisch. Da ist nix "selbstredend". PSU´s die unten installiert sind und direkt dafür eine gefilterte oder ungefilterte Öffnung im Gehäuseboden zur Kühlung besitzen, tragen zur schnelleren Verstaubung bei. *Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu*. Jedoch gibt es auch Gehäuse die nicht über solche Öffnung im Gehäuseboden verfügen. z.B. Antec300. Bei diesem Gehäuse kann man trotzdem die PSU so installieren, daß die Lüfteröffnung vom Netzteil nach unten zeigt. Der Abstand zw. PSU und Gehäuseboden ist immer noch groß genug um die PSU ausreichend zu kühlen. Und hier verstaubt das Netzteil ebenso schnell/langsam wie ein oben im Gehäuse installiertes Netzteil.

Temperaturen: Wer seinen Rechner nicht stark übertaktet betreibt und über eine ausreichende Zirkulation im Gehäuse verfügt, wird was die Lebenserwartung in Form der thermischen Belastung keine Einbusen haben. Bei jedoch starke übertakteten und luftgekühlten CPU´s plus der mittlerweile immer höher ansteigenden abstrahlenden Wärme der VGA´s unter 3D Applikationen *kann* die mit Enrgie angereicherte erwärmte Luft schon die Lebensdauer einiger Power Pupplies verringern.

Durch die Installation der PSU im oberen Bereich des Cases entsteht zwangsläufig ein Wärmestau im oberen Bereich des Gehäuses. Diese kann nur ausreichend abgeführt werden, wenn sich im Gehäusedeckel ein Lüfter befindet oder es über ausreichend passiv Kühlmöglichkeiten verfügt (Kühlbohrungen). Beides ist aber bei den meisten Gehäusen nicht vorhanden, bei schallgedämmten Gehäusen noch schwieriger. Gerade in diesem Bereich wo einige ihre ODD´s installieren (erstes bis zweites 5.25" Tray von oben), wirkt es sich nicht besonders vorteilhaft auf die Lebensdauer einer ODD aus. Bestes Beispiel A Case Windtunnel. 2 rießen Lüfter im unteren Bereich der Seitenwand, 1x 120mm Front und 1x120mm Back, sowie Kühlbohrungen im Gehäusedeckel. Im oberen Bereich herrschten unter Spielebetrieb eine Temperatur von bis zu 50 Grad im Sommer, weil sich die Luft auf Grund der PSU staute. In der warmen Suppe befindet sich naturlich auch die PSU.

Der Druck im Gehäuse kann sich nicht bei dieser Bauart verändern. Da müßte ein Gehäuse so luftdicht hergestellt werden, daß nur zu 100% über die Lüfteröffnungen Luft dem System zu und abgeführt werden. Dann bedarf es Lüfter die so stark den Luftstrom in seiner Bewegung beschleunigen, das ein *meßbarer* Unterschied zwischen statischen Druck und Gesamtdruck entsteht, um einen Dynamischen Druck errechnen zu können. Denn dieser ist bekanntlicher weise nicht meßbar.

Was zu einer besseren Kühlung beiträgt, ist ein ordentliches Kabelmanagment. Kabel die sich im Luftstrom befinden verschlechtern die Cooling Performance spürbar und meßbar. Ein typisches Beispiel dafür stellt die Abbildung deines Gehäuses dar.

Deine hier dargestellt Begründung ergibt *mir *keine Sinnmäßigkeit ob oben oder unten die PSU installierten werden soll, sorry.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Bei dem verwendeten Gehäuse gibt es genug Luftdurchsatz durch die gefilterten Fronpanel und anderweitige Öffnungen was eine gelungene Vermischung von Frisch- und Warmluft bewirkt, was sich allgemein für alle Komponenten positiv auswirkt!

Bei der Verwendung der "PSU" oben, wird der in diesem Gehäuse gering auftretende Wärmestau weitestgehend abgetragen, auch durch den Rückwandlüfter, der mit der PSU auch für die aufsteigende Wärme der MB-Komponenten und Grafikkarte genügend Entsorgungspotential aufweist.

Der Rückwandlüfter entsorgt, durch die vom Towerkühler vorgegebene Strömungsrichtung, den überwiegenden Anteil von staubbelasteter Luft.

Kabelmanagment ist bei diesem Gehäuse zweitrangig, vordergründig ist eher, das man den Frontlüfter nicht direkt durch davor eingebaute HDD's am einblasen hindert.

Ein weitaus größerer Aspekt ist, das die Grafikkarte möglichst viel Zwischenraum von deren Ende zum HDD-Schacht haben sollte und Laufwerke oder/und HDD's nicht auf gleicher Höher dazu eingebaut werden. Wird dies nicht beachtet, wird der möglichst direkt zur CPU fließende Luftfluß, zur Seitenwand verlagert, was sich dann wieder negativ für diese auswirkt, gegebenenfalls allerdings der Grafikkarte zu gute kommt.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign, da diese zusätzlich von Hause aus die selbst erzeugte Warmluft zu 75-95% aus dem Gehäuse transportieren.

Wer seinen PC zum Zocken benutzt wird allgemein mit Kopfhörern spielen und ist von der eventuell stärkeren Lärmbelastung der Referenzgrafikkarten, weitest gehend abgeschirmt.

Das Design des Rebel9 Eco gibts bei anderen Hertsellern auch, aber diese haben einen Festplattenkäfik genau vor den Frontlüfter eingebaut! (meistens auch noch quer zur Strömungsrichtung)

Des weiteren habe ich mich, nach relativ vielen teureren Gehäuseenttäuschungen, für dieses Entschieden, da Kompatiblitätsprobleme nahezu ausschließbar waren, so das in einigen anderen von mir davon verwendeten Gehäusen unter anderem auch eine 32cm lange HD 5890 verbaut habe, die keine Probleme in dieser Hinsicht macht.

Die im Bild zusehende Kabelanordnung, ist nur zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Bildaufnahme so gewesen und ist nach Beendigung bestimmter Arbeiten an und im Gehäuse/Komponenten, wesentlich Behinderungsfrei verlegt und arretiert worden!

In 5,25" Laufwerrkschächten befindliche Geräte, haben meist nur bei Benutzung eingelegter CD/DVD, eine starke Wärmeabstrahlung und sind im unbenutzter Weise keine merkliche Erwärmungskomponente!


----------



## meratheus (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Ich habe dir eben an Hand des Beispiel A Case versucht deutlich zu machen, daß ein oben im Gehäuse installiertes Netzteil den Wärmestau eben nicht immer weitesgehend verhindet.

Die "Strömungsrichtung" wird nicht vom Towerkühler vorgegeben, sonder von der Bauart des Gehäuses und deren installierten Lüfter. Die sich darin befindende/installierte Hardware kann den Luftstrom in seinem Wirkungsgrad begünstigen oder behindern.

ich kenne kein Gehäuse wo direkt vor dem Frontlüfter HDD´s verbaut werden. Es gibt einige die direkt hinter dem Lüfter installiert werden können. Da ist wiederum zu beachten ob das HDD Case mit seinem Tray quer oder längs zum von dem Frontlüfter erzeugten Luftstrom installiert wird.

Der Abstand zwischen dem Ende des VGA-PCB/Gehäuse und dem 3.5" Tray ist solange unwichtig, wenn diese nicht kollidieren, oder wie du schon erwähntest eine HDD auf gleicher Höhe installiert wird. Normalerweise installiert man auch die HDD´s immer von unten nach oben beginnend. Bei mehreren HDD´s werden die zwischen den HDD´s entstanden Luftsströme nach dem Durchströmen der Zwischenräume zu einem Luftstrom hinter den HDD´s zusammengeführt! Schau dir mal solch ein Verhalten bei Tests in Windtunneln an. Entweder ich erreiche wieder eine möglichst lineare Luftströmung zurück oder es entstehen Luftverwirbelungen, welche bei diesen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten absolut zu vernachlässigen sind.

Nicht jeder der seinen PC zum Spielen nutzt, verwendet Kopfhörer. Das kann man überhaupt nicht verallgemeinern.

Ich höre an dieser Stelle auf, denn es bringt den TE auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Und da will mir einer was Erzählen von unordentlich verlegten Kabeln die den Luftsrom verwirbeln und die Kühleistung des Systems veringern!

Werter meratheus, aber den Widerspruch bei deiner Erörterug zu den HDD's und den danach sich vereinenden Luftstrom, solltest du schon erkennen.

Ein rundes Kabel, auch mehrere, Verursachen bei weiten keine so große Verwirbelung wie ein/mehrere HDD's, zumal die HDD's, wie Häuser gegen die Kabel wirken!

Ein rundes Kabel besteht 99% gegen eine HDD im Windkanal, da von der Form "Rund" z.B. weniger Stömungswiderstand vorhanden ist!

Zitat:
Kabelmanagment ist bei diesem Gehäuse zweitrangig, vordergründig ist eher, das man den Frontlüfter nicht direkt durch davor eingebaute HDD's am einblasen hindert.

Sonst hätte ich geschrieben, "am ansaugen hindert"!

Einen linearen Luftstrom kann man in keinem PC- Gehäuse mit installierten Komponenten erreichen, sondern nur durch das einregulieren von Lüftern diesem eine Richtung vorgeben! Zumindest hast du das letztere wenigstens erkannt.


----------



## meratheus (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Werter Cuddleman

Deshalb zu vernachlässigen, weil der Luftstrom zwischen den *HDD´s Cases *fast linear bleibt!!! Wir sind da bei den HDD´s gewesen.  und ich spreche da immer noch von möglichst linearer Strömung. Sie wird allein schon durch die Bauform der HDD´s fast erreicht.  Bei den Kabelgewirr in deinem Gehäuse kann ja gar kein vernünftiger Luftstrom entstehen. Wie soll denn dieser entstehen wenn immer wieder ein anderes Kabel in einer anderen Lage den Luftstrom behindert??? Das der Luftstrom nach den HDD´s wieder zusammenführen ist kein Schwachsinn sondern Tatsache. Oder willst du mir jetzt noch erzählen das im Gehäuse mehrere Lüftströme, abhängig wie viele HDD´s im Luftstrom stehen? 

Von mir aus kannst du das weiter so handhaben. Verbesserungen der Temperatur durch Kabelführung sind definitiv meßbar.
Beleib du mal der Annahme das die Strömungsrichtung in deinem Ghäuse vom Tower Cooler vorgegeben. Zu beneiden bist du, daß du nach 5 jährigen Bertieb des Rechner immer noch fast fabrikneue Netzteile im Gehäuse vorfindest. Besonders Interessant finde ich deine Prozente der Fördermenge der Lüfter wenn welche Konfiguration in Erscheinung tritt. Die Begründung das eine oben im Gehäuse installierte PSU sinnvoller ist, bleibt leider immer noch offen. 


Hochachtungsvoll an den Unterdruckmeister


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*



meratheus schrieb:


> Die Begründung das eine oben im Gehäuse installierte PSU sinnvoller ist, bleibt leider immer noch offen.


 
Einen vernünftigen Grund es nicht zu tun, hast auch du nicht parat, nur eine Wärmestautheorie die ich bei mir praktisch nicht nachvollziehen kann, es sei denn, man hängt sich an 0,5/1,5°C auf, gemessen zwischen NT und DVD-Laufwerk im Verhältnis zur gemessenen Ausblaslufttemperatur des Rückwandlüfters, sofern das System in Minimal-/Maximalbelastung sich befindet.

Mein Nachbar sein HAF 922 zeigt eindeutig die selben Temperaturen im Bereich zwischen verschlossenen Deckenlüfter und DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## Morpheus1978 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wie muss ich die Lüfter anordnen ? Luft rein und Luft raus aber wie*

Also THX mal an euch Folks 

Werd das ganze mal testen und sehn was dabei rauskommt .


----------

